# Cornell MacNeil RIP



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Another great voice lost.

http://parterre.com/2011/07/16/cornell-macneil-1922-2011/


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

yes he will be missed... caught between the careers of Bob Merrill & Sherril Milnes, Cornell was in many ways the better baritone, especially in terms of expression and emotional palette.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornell_MacNeil


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP Cornell!


----------

